# any good Classical sheet music iphone or ipad apps out there?



## Compoza (Jun 26, 2011)

can anyone recommend a good iPad or iphone app with classical sheet music? 
every app I've looked up seems to offer the scores on a one by one basis, which is both expensive and tiring..
I know Classical Melody Book offer a bundle of a few hundred scores and no need for an internet connection to retrieve them..thoughts anyone?


----------

